# Go Mo €12.99 lifetime deal



## Chewbacca (21 Nov 2020)

Hello

Apologies if in wrong forum. Looking to switch my father from sim only pay and go expensive 3 option. Is Go Mo a reliable network as in coverage (Cork city based) and is the lifetime deal €12.99 a good option, seems to good to be true?


----------



## _OkGo_ (21 Nov 2020)

I've had no problems with them, switched when they first launched, using mostly on the south side of the city. GoMo are owned by Eir so they use the same network. 4G most of the time


----------



## Thirsty (21 Nov 2020)

I moved a relative on to it earlier in the year & ported number was done in 20 mins. No complaints.


----------



## gipimann (21 Nov 2020)

48 are offering all calls, texts and 100Gb of data for 7.99 at the moment. It uses the 3 network and 4g is available


----------



## Chewbacca (21 Nov 2020)

I saw the 48 offer but reviews online say their service etc is awful


----------



## Laughahalla (21 Nov 2020)

GoMo good and cheap. No issues whatsoever so far. Been with them since they launched.


----------



## Mousehelp (22 Nov 2020)

Moved my teenagers and both my parents to gomo when it first came out. Don’t hear any complaints!


----------



## jim (22 Nov 2020)

Im with 48, as are some of the family. No issues at all. Three coverage and fierce cheap.


----------



## Páid (22 Nov 2020)

I moved my whole family to Gomo. Apart from one issue with a number not being ported over correctly they have been fine.


----------



## Chewbacca (22 Nov 2020)

Very confusing, very positive feedback on here but awful reviews on Trust Pilot with mentions of hidden charge etc.


----------



## Zebedee (22 Nov 2020)

Moved kids onto Gomo recently (from Vodafone). All went very smoothly.


----------



## twofor1 (22 Nov 2020)

I left Vodafone recently, my only issue with them was the €25 monthly bill when there are so many much cheaper alternatives.

The mention of Eir instantly puts me off Go Mo. I went with the €7.99 offer from 48 as others in the house have it and have no problems. Yes they get some terrible reviews, but so do Go Mo and Vodafone get even worse reviews.

Sim arrived, I activated it online, ported my number and was able to make calls an hour later. My data was not working, the agent on web chat talked me through the steps to fix the problem, data was then available, so a speedy and almost trouble free change over.

Everything is great since, as long as it stays like that, at €7.99 it is a great deal.


----------



## fayf (23 Nov 2020)

3 of us in our household were with 48 for just over  5 years, for €9.99 per month, inclusive minutes was fine, data was fine for me, but not for kids, switched all 3 of us over to Gomo last January, €9.99 per month, now have unlimited data and calls. I see 48 have since upgraded their offering now, more data and a cheaper price.

I had a few issues with Gomo,  bank security sms texts not coming through, logged a call and it was sorted.

Had the odd issue with 48, but generally speaking it was trouble free, the unlimited data with Gomo, is easily worth the €2 extra per month, but both are very good packages.

One great thing about 48 is when you have kids, they cannot spend more than the monthly limit as its not billpay, but prepaid,  but on Gomo, which is bill pay, they can potentially spend more, as they could send an sms or call a non Irish number, this is not
Possible on 48, unless you add additional credit.

Both packages also mean, one is buying “unlocked” mobile phones, but this has not been a problem, as its now very cheap to get a phone unlocked, and easy to buy an unlocked new or second hand phone.


----------



## ThatNewGuy (23 Nov 2020)

GoMo are Eir, 48 are 3, so base your reception query on how good those are for your area. Personally I've always found Eir (and GoMo) a bit poorer in the country than in cities and towns.

I'm with GoMo since launch and v happy in Dublin, but definitely found it more patchy in the country.


----------



## tallpaul (23 Nov 2020)

My son has been on 48 since June with no issues whatsoever. Great value for the service provided.


----------



## Steven Barrett (23 Nov 2020)

Put my son on GoMo and haven't had any problems with it. 



Chewbacca said:


> Very confusing, very positive feedback on here but awful reviews on Trust Pilot with mentions of hidden charge etc.



Have you looked at the hidden charges on all the other contracts? They're full of them. Just don't let your dad watch Netflix on holidays on his phone and you'll be fine.


----------



## Ravima (23 Nov 2020)

GOMO fine. When with 3, I was able to use the monthly PAYG credit for the odd UK call. Calls to UK are charged extra by GOMO on top of the monthly fee. However, for the price its great. The unlimited data is handy during lockdown to watch youtube and netflix.


----------



## Anon55 (23 Nov 2020)

With them for several months and so are my parents. No issues


----------



## HollyBud (23 Nov 2020)

Any good websites for getting phone unlocked for a fee? Need to move daughter off Vodafone and onto 48 or gomo, have experience of both and they are great value with a good service


----------



## fieldfare (24 Nov 2020)

Got my phone unlocked today at unlock.ie. Can email them first to check. Paid with Paypal.


----------



## andrew2000ad (24 Nov 2020)

There is a (hopefully) obvious trick to GoMo and 48 in that they are cost cutting operations on behalf of their owners, think Ryanair but probably more EasyJet, except there is less regulation in mobile phones.
You are saving money, but it's in exchange for much reduced support and services.

There's no email or phone number for support, just webchat. No physical stores for face-to-face support.
If something breaks, like roaming or calls abroad, they have no business customers unlike say Vodafone so they won't rush to fix it.

If you're happy with that trade-off, then there is no catch.

From the parent companies perspective, this is some great segmentation. They are selecting the cost sensitive customers, moving them to a cut-cost service, and any complaints about terrible service are shifted to a different unrelated brand. The fussier customers can be kept on the legacy brand, and charged accordingly.
Eir must be delighted with the flow of customers to GoMo at a time when they are taking flack for their poor support.


----------



## money_man (25 Nov 2020)

Been with GoMo since the beginning with no issues. There is limited customer support (webchat only) but I cant remember the last time I contacted customer support or went into a phone shop (with GoMo or anyone else)


----------



## jim (25 Nov 2020)

@andrew2000ad 

The hillariously ironical thing about your post is that those things you mentioned arent exactly in sterling working order with the competition.

Why pay more when you can pay alot less.


----------



## AlbacoreA (26 Nov 2020)

My main sim has really bad data price plan. So I use the GoMo solely for mobile data, with no issues in a dual sim phone. 

Its slow and at times I have patchy coverage. But when I check with other network sims they are only slightly better for speed and coverage. 
But I'm not using it for anything critical. I've used as a mobile hotspot infrequently with no issue.


----------



## Max Weber (27 Nov 2020)

Can you use it as a wifi hotspot? To stream netflix for example? Is the speed good enough?


----------



## Pmc365 (28 Nov 2020)

Yes you can use Go Mo as a hotspott( tethering)

I heard the CEO of Eir on RTÉ say they have 10 staff dedicated to GO MO customer support with 250,000 customers


----------



## horusd (28 Nov 2020)

I have Gomo for years - got in on the 9.99 lifetime deal. I spend a lot of time abroad and have had no issues with service either in IRL or away.


----------



## Pmc365 (28 Nov 2020)

Go Mo only launched  about 1 year ago


----------



## Cervelo (28 Nov 2020)

horusd said:


> I have Gomo for years - got in on the 9.99 lifetime deal. I spend a lot of time abroad and have had no issues with service either in IRL or away.


I'm the same, no problems here or abroad with calls or data except for one little quirk
When calling Mrs Cervelo from Spain the call would disconnect after thirty minutes 
Not sure if it's a system setting or a personal setting on sim/phone


----------



## horusd (28 Nov 2020)

Cervelo said:


> I'm the same, no problems here or abroad with calls or data except for one little quirk
> When calling Mrs Cervelo from Spain the call would disconnect after thirty minutes
> Not sure if it's a system setting or a personal setting on sim/phone


Strange. that happens to me in Ireland if the call goes on more than an hour (I know- a friend who like talking way too much)  but nor in Spain. I'm in Spain now and was on  hold for 45 min yesterday, no cut off, tho I expected one.


----------



## BigPineapple (16 Dec 2020)

GOMO is fine. Move my family to it. But lately find that data can be slow at times (the noticeable type). I guess they may be oversubscribed in my area


----------



## tomdublin (16 Dec 2020)

Pmc365 said:


> Yes you can use Go Mo as a hotspott( tethering)
> 
> I heard the CEO of Eir on RTÉ say they have 10 staff dedicated to GO MO customer support with 250,000 customers


That ratio isn't too bad actually.  Assuming the 10 support agents work full time (2, 000 hours per year × 10), each customer gets on average almost 5 minutes of customer service attention per year.  That's more than some kids get from their teacher.


----------



## mathepac (17 Dec 2020)

andrew2000ad said:


> There's no email or phone number for support, just webchat. No physical stores for face-to-face support.


Try going into an eir store for support and you'll be told swiftly to ring 1901, as I was.  "After sales service has nothing to do with me" said the apoplectic man behind the counter.  I was instantly threatened with security escorting me off the premises of eir in Thurles  Shopping Centre a few months ago after days trying to get through to 1901 on the phone. Security man showed up and listened to me ringing 1901, type in all the responses and wait, wait, wait, wait. I informed anyone coming in to sign up for new deals what to expect. Turns out security man was also with eir and was sympathetic. 

I conduct random "don't buy from that shower" one-man protests outside the shop since.


----------



## Pmc365 (17 Dec 2020)

tomdublin said:


> That ratio isn't too bad actually.  Assuming the 10 support agents work full time (2, 000 hours per year × 10), each customer gets on average almost 5 minutes of customer service attention per year.  That's more than some kids get from their teacher.



Go mo tethering suddenly  no longer works on my laptop. ( I have long  since turned off updates on my windows 7 pc so this not the problem) The wi fi is connecting from phone  but no internet. An exclamation mark appears on the laptop. Did Go mo stop this?


----------



## Páid (17 Dec 2020)

Pmc365 said:


> Go mo tethering suddenly  no longer works on my laptop. ( I have long  since turned off updates on my windows 7 pc so this not the problem) The wi fi is connecting from phone  but no internet. An exclamation mark appears on the laptop. Did Go mo stop this?


Gomo don't provide phones so it's unlikely. Can you tether with other devices?


----------



## Páid (17 Dec 2020)

tomdublin said:


> That ratio isn't too bad actually.  Assuming the 10 support agents work full time (2, 000 hours per year × 10), each customer gets on average almost 5 minutes of customer service attention per year.  That's more than some kids get from their teacher.


Are you actually comparing Gomo phone support to a classroom?


----------



## Pmc365 (17 Dec 2020)

Páid said:


> Gomo don't provide phones so it's unlikely. Can you tether with other devices?


Thanks for the reply. I just tried my laptop to tether from my go mo samsung A70. Thankfully It worked last week when I filed on ROS or I would have been hit with  a 5% surcharge on rental income. ( Tip: copy the ROS cert  so it can be used on another device)


----------

